# First Visit



## rewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi all
Like to say first that I'm new on here, but have been reading this forum for a month or so . Thanks to all who have contributed some great advise to questions that I was also thinking. 
I'm taking my first trip to Thailand in Dec with an eye to retiring in a couple of years. It's been a long time since I've done any travelling and first time in SE Asia. I have a couple questions regarding my first trip, so appreciate any answers and adivse you can provide.
Coming from Canada to Pataya for a couple weeks.
1. I understand it's advisable to bring a little cash (US)and then use the ABM's. Does anyone know if bank cards from Canadian Credit Unions work okay there? (Of course the CU say it will work?)
2. Is travel from Bangkok airport to Pataya readily available?
3. Is it advisable to leave wallet (credit cards/drivers licence etc) in your room, or do you ever get asked for ID while your out and about?
4. Any recommendations on 3+ star hotel in mid $ range, close to the beach and walking street, entertainment? I'm thinking I should book a room soon
5. Any good bars with 60/70's music and a pool table for afternoon cold ones?
Will most likely have a few dozen more questions before I depart, but thanks in advance for your responses
Enjoy


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

*Answers*



rewolf said:


> Hi all
> Like to say first that I'm new on here, but have been reading this forum for a month or so . Thanks to all who have contributed some great advise to questions that I was also thinking.
> I'm taking my first trip to Thailand in Dec with an eye to retiring in a couple of years. It's been a long time since I've done any travelling and first time in SE Asia. I have a couple questions regarding my first trip, so appreciate any answers and adivse you can provide.
> Coming from Canada to Pataya for a couple weeks.
> ...


1. Should do - credit / debit cards from major banks in Europe and North America generally work in Thai ATMs. The one problem you sometimes encounter is when the international satellite telecom link that banks use to communicate is down when the card will not work of course - you get a message on the screen indicating a problem , so just try again later. You can also open a local account with a Thai bank easily which gives you an ATM card for local use.

2. Plenty of options readily available. Buses to Pattaya are frequent and cheap.

3. No , not advisable. Leave in safe deposit at hotel. I've never been asked for ID in 17 years of travel and living in Thailand.

4. Huge amount of choice - book online.

5. Hundreds - literally !


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

60's and 70's wow. I am 40 years old but with that statement you want to listen to the Turtles and Chubby checker?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

One of he best ways i`ve found to get from Bangkok Airport to Pattaya is the Bell Bus.( Belltravelservice). The bus goes from the airport to pattaya where you transfer to minibus that takes you directly to your hotel. Its 350bhat each way but must be booked over the net in advance. 

Rather than go directly to Pattaya directly if you plan on staying in BKK for a few days its very easy to get the train to the city from the ground floor of the airport as it connects directly with the BTS Skytrain System and is very cheap and convenient. A great escape from being rippd off by the Airport Taxi drivers. If you are staying for more than a couple of weeks I would suggest visiting a few other parts of the country as the airfares and hotels are reasonably priced

As far as Hotels go it depends on how long you plan to stay. I`ve stayed at A1 Cruise Hotel on beach road a few times as they`ve always had some good deals when I was going. However I sense from your need to be near walking street that you will be needing somewhere girl friendly as many hotels will charge from 1000bhat upwards per extra guest. 

One of the guys on here runs Canturbury Tales Guest House in Pats and although i`ve never stayed there I have heard very good reports about the place.


----------



## rewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's
Good info
I did notice on line that most hotels offer safety boxes in the room
Was thinking more of the Rolling Stones, Bob Seger type music, but the Turtles work.
I'll be looking into the Bell Bus Service and Canturbury House
Good to know that if one wanted to take advantage of the services available on the walking street that you would have to pay a premium at the hotel
Are all hotels like that?
I'm hoping this is the first of many visits, so hope to visit northern areas next trip
Thanks for the reponses


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The majority of Hotels will have what`s known as a joiners fee bu you can easily google to find out which don`t or if you chose a Hotel you like just mail them directly to ask. I`m not meant to recommend any other web site on here but maybe if you googled something like Pattaya Addicts you would find a lot more detail on what a couple of weeks in Pattaya may involve.

PS, i`d spelt it wrongly, should have been Canterbury Tales.


----------



## rewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Felix
I checked out the addicts,
Very informative and an eye opener
Gives me a much better perspective on what a Pataya vacation is like
Regards


----------



## richrichie (Jul 27, 2011)

*Travelers Checks*

The best way to bring money on your visit is to have travelers checks. They give the best exchange rate for TC, better than cash. Do not use your credit card or cash machine, the rates are too expensive.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Not all places want to take them. When I first visited Hong Kong I had many issues with hotels and places that did not like me paying with travelers checks. JW


----------



## rewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

JWilliamson said:


> Not all places want to take them. When I first visited Hong Kong I had many issues with hotels and places that did not like me paying with travelers checks. JW


I'm in agreement with the TC's, can I assume the banks will exchange them without too much trouble?


----------

